# Two Week Wait Ladies



## Sheilaweb

This area has been set up for ladies undertaking their 2 week wait who are trying to conceive naturally.

But if you feel you would like to chat with other ladies whilst on their medicated 2ww - please join the main chat area: www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

Remember ladies, these boards are for YOU - if there is anything you'd like, or would find useful....I'll also set up a suggestions and comments thread - so that we can tailor this area to your needs. Or, if you'd prefer to pm me - please do 

Sheila


----------



## Totoro

Thank you Sheilaweb!

I'm currently 9DPO and feeling quite good! I've done 2 POAS, today and yesterday, both BFN - not surprising  
I'm so scared of getting my hopes up but I'm so distracted by the 2WW. Not just this month, but every month. The only times I relax are months where I know we completely missed the window  

Anyone else in waiting?


----------



## deedee_spark

Hi Both of you,

I am 11 DPO. Feeling all over the place. One minute happy/optimistic; the next an angry mess (don't think this is PMT - more like fertility frustration). I usually get sore boobs, and I haven't this month but I am taking maca plus continuing to improve my diet and limit sugar. I have also started wearing crop tops instead of underwired bras as apparently it helps reduce breast pain for people with fibrocystic breasts, like me. Sorry for the TMI but this info might help people. Though, I am so hoping my mood swings and non-hurting breasts are BFP.

Not tested yet.
x


----------



## deedee_spark

12dpo. Test is BFN


----------



## deedee_spark

14dpo. 
Temperature drop.  
Expect AF to arrive within 24 hours. 

Good luck Sheilaweb and Totoro. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## jules boom boom

Anyone out there at the end if a 2ww? Been ttc for 3 yrs, have a 12 yr old from a different partner, diagnosis unexplained infertility! Now 3 days left and stuck in the middle of possibly pregnant or perimenopause looming as am 41 and although cycles are generally getting shorter i did have one weird long one of 45 days 2 years ago. Currently sticking my head in the sand and going with the latter as can't face a bfn again!


----------



## deedee_spark

I am... AF due Tuesday. If spotting, it will start Mon. I'm doing 'head in sand' as well. Pee stick upsets me too much.
Good Luck to you. xx


----------



## jules boom boom

Good luck to you too deedee! I've been spotting   No idea what that's about, light cramps and very light bleeding on and off for just over 24 hours now, I'd like to think it could be positive news but my head in the sand is shouting out "it's just your period building up momentum!" .  My fingers are crossed for you xx


----------



## deedee_spark

I got my AF! A day early but I had a complete melt down over TTC last month and meltdowns impact my cycle. :-(

Fingers crossed for you. Hopefully the spotting goes away, and you a BFP. 

Starting to prepare for the next cycle, only can't get hold of softcups. :-(


----------



## jules boom boom

Boooo   periods are rubbish. Am still chucking out brown and red stuff, no idea what's going on, to be honest I think its a strange period and am recovering from a nasty flu too which is prob affecting it. Genuinely best of luck to you deedee, will keep an eye out for you on here, sending positive vibes out to the universe for you x x


----------



## deedee_spark

Good Luck to you too. xx


----------



## stelmat

Hi ladies.  I'm cd 35 and 11dpo (apart from I don't think I did pop that egg out this time, no tender breasts that I get after ov and only a nearly positive opk) and bfn this morning.  Not hopeful for this cycle at all, shame as this is my second soy cycle and I know the first worked as I had blood tests that indicated ov.  Would like my cycles to shorten up so we can have more chances!


----------



## daisyduke80

Hi Girls.
Is anyone else on there 2WW? I am about 7DPO & have already had one BFN (too eager!) 
Am currently feeling very hormonal & tired & hoping these are good signs as we have been trying for 2/12 yrs with only 1BNP last yr ending with a MM @ 11WKS


----------



## LPatt

hi girls am about to enter my 1st ever proper 2ww.  i havent done opks just cervical mucus checking i think i ov on fri/sat so here we go


----------



## littlechicken

Hi
I am on first ever 2ww as well after first ever natural ovulation (confirmed by clearblue monitor, cm, temperatures and ov pain). My cycles are long though so despite being 10 dpo I still have to wait until the 17th to test according to the online calculator. Not got any real symptoms except for one sore boob though 
Fingers crossed for you both xxx


----------



## daisyduke80

Fingers crossed for us all.
I've had more 2WW than I care to remember, but it was only til I came on here that I realised my neuroses wasn't uncommon . 
How are you both feeling??xx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi daisy
I'm not doing too bad. This is the first time I've ovulated in the 2 years I've been Ttc so that's an achievement in itself for me. Wish I could test now as hate waiting but think I'll be ok with a bfn seeing as it's my first real shot at it (trying to be realistic).
Hope you are coping ok with the wait. I'm trying not to symptom check but it's so hard isn't it?

Xxx


----------



## daisyduke80

Hey chick.
Its wonderful news that you are now ovulating? How have you achieved it?
It is hard not to notice every little tummy twinge,  mood swing, sore boobs (which I don't like, as never had them pre-MC, now it just gets my hopes up) etc. Few people truly understand how you are feeling, or forget that these 2wks are so long!
I am coping alright but my DH is the one on the other end of my mood swings, I'm not sure he would agree   xx


----------



## littlechicken

Hi

I had ovarian drilling in July but have tried to follow a low gi diet as well. I've also had acupuncture for the last year.
I'm sorry about your miscarriage. That must be very hard to cope with.
I'm sure your dh understands. You are entitled to the odd mood swing given the stress of the situation. My oh must be sick of hearing about cycles and temperatures bless him. Xxx


----------



## daisyduke80

Are you taking clomid aswell? How are you finding it?  I finished a 6 month course 2mths ago & back to see the consultant next week. Not sure what the next plan of action is, maybe surgery for endo as been getting worse in the last yr, maybe more tests.
My DH is very understanding & has been brilliant doing all the different suggests that i find on various websites. I have become a bit nutty in the last 2 mths since we have been told we're not eligible for nhs fertility treatment  xx


----------



## littlechicken

I'm due to start Clomid again next month. I did 3 goes last year and it did nothing for me and then I got a 10cm cyst (unrelated I think) and we decided to stop it and demand drilling. I qualify for 2 goes of ivf if it doesn't work which is lucky. 

Great you don't have to wait long to see the consultant. I hope that s/he has a good plan for you but hoping even harder that none of it is necessary  

Try and stay positive this week. Glad your dh is understanding. My husband sorts out all my folic acid and other vitamins so he has a job 
Xx


----------



## LPatt

good morning ladies.  i am in the one sore boob club too, it keeps twinging away lol.  been having a bit of tummy discomfort but i think its IBS and im just looking for signs.  argh because i am just using the cm as a guide im not sure exactly how many days post ov i am.  this is my 1st go since my laprascopy.  have a nice day guys xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Morning

I can't help looking for signs either. Boob is still sore (doesn't normally get sore until just before af which is still at least 10 days away). Also very hungry and tired (or maybe just using this as an excuse to be greedy and lazy   ).

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlechicken

Today my leg muscles ache and I feel like I've done loads of sit ups - what's that about? Keep pressing my sore boob to make sure it still is sore - should probably stop that incase anyone case anyone catches me. 

More neurotic by the hour  

How are you getting on lpatt and daisy xxx


----------



## daisyduke80

Morning Chick. 
I've been holding off saying this as it might be wrong, but i have read or heard somewhere that AF nearly always comes 14PO & given that you have never ov before might be why you had longer cycles. Hope this helps. 
I am as neurotic as ever (another BFN this morning ). Still feeling exhausted but manic week at work, think I'm just being lazy & greedy! Xx


----------



## LPatt

yup symptom spotting like crazy which is crazy considering i reckon im about 2-3 days post ovulation. it would be more worrying if i did have symptoms lol


----------



## littlechicken

Hi,

Sorry about your bfn daisy but it's still quite early isn't it?

I hadn't heard that before about af always being 14 days after ov so maybe that's what all the niggles are. If so at least I can crack on with clomid again (trying to be positive).

Xx 

Lpatt I made the mistake of googling pregnancy symptoms and now think I have all of them. Don't do it!
Xx


----------



## LPatt

lol littlechicken i wont google anymore, its just depressing. do you feel that the clomid is making a difference?  hope everyone has had a nice day xxx


----------



## littlechicken

I haven't taken clomid this month. I was just waiting to start it on my next af when the natural ovulation happened. It didn't work before the drilling but hopefully will this time. Convinced its af on the way now, my oh has just reminded me that my sore boob aka 'mystic mammary' is always right about this xxxx


----------



## LPatt

sorry littlechicken i got confused, so you have just had the drilling done so hopefully it will be like giving things a jump start.  this is my 1st time since having my lap so im hoping it will make me more fertile like they say it can.  ive also started accupuncture so lets see what happens.  lol at least you still have one sore boob, mine has gone awol lol one is better than none lol xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Just did a test on a cheap internet test and got a faint positive. I think I am 13 or 14 days past ovulation. Going to leg it to the chemist to get some more later.  Can this be happening? I can't believe it.


Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## daisyduke80

OMG Chick I am so pleased for you. I have had the same result this morning , funny, but that was a cheap internet test aswell. Cant stop crying, I really hope we have both achieved our dream xxxxx


----------



## littlechicken

Yaaaay! Really pleased for you.  I'm in shock I think. Need to wait to retest at lunchtime (holding some wee in until I can get to the chemist). Can't wait to tell oh. Still feel af cramps though xxxx


----------



## daisyduke80

im going to get a test this afternoon, its whether I get it  before or after work, if before, not sure I'd be able to hold out not testing at work! My oh is home with me, very happy but struggling with the crying, nervous if def bfp after last yr. Umm def need to do a proper test! Good luck & let me know what it says xx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Fingers crossed little chicken x 

Sheila


----------



## littlechicken

Agh another positive...... 

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## littlechicken

Couldn't wait until lunchtime btw. Ran to chemist and did a trolley dash round the shop.
Xxxx

Never going to get any work done today.


----------



## daisyduke80

I couldnt wait either. BFP on clear blue digital,  now we both can say we weren't being lazy & greedy!  So happy for you chick xx


----------



## littlechicken

Really happy for you too   xx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Woo hoo great news for you too Daisy duke 

Sheila - couldn't be happier for you both x


----------



## LPatt

OMG guys that is amazing news congratulations guys.  truly truly happy for you. xxx


----------



## stelmat

Well I think I'm in my tww.  Soy cycle 3 and I might have ovd cd12, really early as my last two cycles after mc I've not ovd until cd24.  Really hoping this is the cycle.


----------



## LPatt

yey, i have a 2ww buddy, everyone got pregnant and left (congrats again to you ladies hope u r feeling ok).  i reckon i am 7 days post ov, have defo got slightly sore fuller boobs but apart from that nothing.  fingers crossed for you stelmat xxx


----------



## stelmat

LPatt said:


> yey, i have a 2ww buddy, everyone got pregnant and left (congrats again to you ladies hope u r feeling ok). i reckon i am 7 days post ov, have defo got slightly sore fuller boobs but apart from that nothing. fingers crossed for you stelmat xxx


How are you getting on in your tww?


----------



## LPatt

hi there, i still have sore boobs but apart from that nothing no twinges or anything, so guessing im out a cal3endar month since my period is on wednesday. i took a cheap pound store test today and it was a definate negative, how about u xxx


----------



## stelmat

Did AF arrive or are you still in with a shout?  I'm unsure what is going on with me, if I did ov early I'm due AF between now and Sat.  BFN so far.  If I didn't ov until later then I don't know as I ran out of opks.  Typical!  No symptoms at all but I didn't have any last time until I was over 5 weeks so who knows.


----------



## seekingpeace

Totally identify with you ladies - I've spent the last 24 months analysing every little symptom, while I know that there's no way of telling during the 2WW.  Hence my screen name - seeking peace - from the self torture that I put myself through (which is probably counter-productive anyway).  I wish you all strength, luck and a happy end to the 2WW


----------



## DollyBlueBags

Hiya,

Hope you all had a good christmas  

Anyone on their 2ww? I'm on mine now, my period is due 5th Jan. I'm feeling really positive about this month, just praying we've done everything right this time as my DH is adament hes got me pregnant this month and i'm dreading the disappointment if I'm not. 

What a lovely new years suprise if I am.... 

xx


----------



## stelmat

Hi mrs peach.  Fx for you!  I may be in the tww, I'm on CD42 and not had a pos opk yet but I did have what felt like ov pains earlier in my cycle, which if they were I would be due AF Fri/Sat this week.  My husband is also convinced this is the cycle but I'm not feeling it at all and am dreading disappointing him, especially as our mc due date is Jan and his best friends wife who had the same due date as me had her baby on Christmas Eve.


----------



## DollyBlueBags

Aww I'm sorry that's really sad for you both. Fingers crossed this is our month.

I've got cramping nearly all the time?!  But I'm no longer as positive as had my progesterone tested on the 29th and it came back as 22 so it looks like I didn't ovulate  

I was tempted to do an early pregnancy test but I can't stand the disappointment so I'm just going to wait it out.


----------



## hle

I'm also in waiting. Day 17 today. Cycle length 27 days. TTC 18 months. Fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## LittleLady K

Hi Ladies,

Anyone else in the dreaded 2ww?
We're currently doing a monitoring cycle at the ARGC but thought we would also try naturally as my Husbands numbers have improved greatly  

So I think I ovulated on CD14 or 15 and could be roughly 7 to 8 DPO today. I definitely ovulated as I had a progesterone blood test at the ARGC on Tuesday and the level was 37.5. Did a POAS this am and it was a BFN  

I'm hoping and praying that I have just tested way too early as recently my cycles average at 29-30 days and I am only on CD22.

Anyway - wish all the ladies in the 2ww lots of baby dust!

Lady K


----------



## Love bug

Hi ladies
I'm 13 days post ovulation ( I think). I'm a Breastfeeding mother of 18 month old and have only had two period since birth which is due to bf hormone levels. First cycle was 52 days long and I took Maca to kick start ovulation. I'm currently on day 35 of second cycle and have been charting bbt ( I'm new to this). I think I may have got timing right this month so hoping for a natural pregnancy. I've read others say temp dips a day or two before AF so I'm feeling hopeful as I'm due tomor and still no temp dip. No other signs but I didn't on my first pregnancy either (and as that was IVF I was super tuned into everything).  Hoping wishing praying but also feeling this is unlikely. (


----------



## Love bug

Looks like this thread is gone quiet   

Update since I last posted was that I got my temp dip and AF the very next day. I am cycle day 37 again today and you guessed it AF popped by to say hello again. This is only my third period since my now 20 month old was born.ladt two periods 37 days long. I'm wondering should I take Maca again to help shorten the length of cycle. This week I've decided to start night weaning my little boob monster as realistically I'm thinking I will need IVF and it's recommended to wean fully before that. I want to Breastfeeding till at least 2 yrs as this is the WHO recomnendation and to be fair I would let him self wean if we could get preggers naturally. ( will keep trying).


Hope I'm not the only one trying to conceive naturally at the mo as it be nice to have some company. 2ww sucks especially when it ends in AF.


----------



## DollyBlueBags

Hi ya,

I'm currently in a natural 2 week wait and today is cycle day 19. I have 28 day regular periods. 

We have been at it like rabbits this month and used that conceive plus fertility spray, will try anything! 

Ive got a good feeling about this month but I'm trying to push these positive feelings aside, I dont want to get my hopes up then sit crying on the toilet when AF arrives.

Hope everyones OK and good luck with your 2 ww. 

xx


----------



## stelmat

I'm about, we are ttc naturally at least until our next consultant appointment in July.  (knowing our luck probably afterwards too).  I'm currently on cycle 2 using agnus castus to try to regulate my cycles, they have been all over the place since our mc in June.

I'm on CD14, no line yet on the opks, I'm hoping there will be at some point this week.  Last cycle was 36 days, the one before was 81 so an improvement.  I really thought we had done it last cycle so it was harder than usual to take when it didn't work out.

Good luck mrs peach!  Love bug did Maca shorten your cycles by a lot?  I may have to look into this, do you know if it works with pcos?


----------



## stelmat

Noone else in here at the moment?  I think I should ov this weekend as I've had a very nearly positive opk today.


----------



## Bethyg

Hi All, 

Nice to see I'm not the only one who obsesses with this. My period are usually regular , so not sure but should of come on period on Wednesday , no pre af symptoms or spotting before Wednesday , so did two test both negative . Just waiting now ,got all my pre af systems , sore boobs, cramping and back pain just no spotting yet.Dont think I can bring myself to do another test , I may just wait as I know it's probably on its way  . 

Thank you all for your posts it really does help. 

X


----------



## Bethyg

Good luck stelmat x


----------



## stelmat

I'm back again.  Possibly 11 dpo if I actually popped an egg out.  No symptoms of anything, af or pg.  Had another round of pregnancy announcements from friends over the weekend so it would be nice to join them, surely it must be our turn by now.


----------



## stelmat

Noone else in here right now?  Is anyone trying naturally in between or waiting for treatment?

I think I'm 8dpo, this will be a long cycle for me as now on CD87.


----------

